
A Brief Guide to Embodied Cognition: Why You Are Not Your Brain - robg
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-blog/2011/11/04/a-brief-guide-to-embodied-cognition-why-you-are-not-your-brain/
======
throw_away
lakoff also wrote an interesting book on the application of metaphor to
political thought: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moral_Politics>

